# Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?



## merlin99 (3. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

zu Saisonbeginn soll ne neue Kombo her. 

Als Rute für GiFi-Fischen auf Zander habe ich folgende ins Auge gefasst:

1. Shimano Yasei Aspius 2,70m 7-28g. (die Abu Rocksweeper ist mir doch etwas zu teuer). 

Als Rolle soll´s wahrscheinlich eine aus der Serie Shimano Rarenium Ci4 FA werden. 
Nun bin ich mir unsicher welche. Ich denke die 1000er ist zu klein, daher wohl die 2500er. 

Was meint ihr-passt das gut zusammen?

Danke und Gruß Roland |wavey:


----------



## iltis05 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Die Rolle ist noch zu klein,ne 4000 der zum Zander fischen.Wenn die Rute keine Kontergwichte hat,wird die Rarenium wohl zu leicht sein.Sonst droht die Kopflastigkeit und das kann nicht jeder ab. Die 2500 nehm ich zum Barschfischen.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Kark (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Bei vielen Ruten kann die Kopflastigkeit auch durch die beigelegten Kontergewicht nicht behoben werden!

Bei einer Rute bis 28gr reicht in der Regel eine 2500er Rolle, 400er würde auch gehen, ist halt robuster. Eine 1000er ist aber definitiv zu klein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

2500 sollte fürs Zander fischen reichen...die Rute soll auch nicht schlecht sein musst nur hinten ein paar Gewichte rein packen...


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

2500er reicht.

Vor allem gibt es immernoch Leute die denken, dass die Rolle als "Kontergewicht dient".
Stimmt aber eig nicht. Weil man die Rute ja meist kurz vor dem Rollenfuß festhält, Befindet sich die Rolle rel. genau am Drehpunkt.

Dadurch bildet sie effektiv kein Kontergewicht in irgendeine Richtung.   #6


----------



## mika98 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Ich würde jetzt spontan sagen nimm eine 3000er.Ist meiner meinung nach ne gute größe zum allround fischen.Ist groß genug für zander und klein genug für barsch ;-) falls du die viecher auch mal beangeln willst ;-)


----------



## Kark (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Gibt keine 3000er von Shimano. Die 3000er ist der 2500er Rollenkörper mit einer größeren spule...


----------



## iltis05 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Gibt es doch.Oder warum gibt es im Handel die 3000der modelle.


Gruß 
iltis


----------



## Veit (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Bei mir kommen auf Zander (und auch zusammen mit genau dieser Rute) nur noch 4000er Rollen zum Einsatz.


----------



## e!k (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Also ich würde eine 4000er nehmen, aber das ist auch Geschmackssache. Es passt auf jedenfall sehr gut zur Rute, da das angegebene Wurfgewicht von der wesentlich zu gering angegeben ist. 
Eine 3000er geht sicherlich auch, allerdings ist da (wie ja bereits erwähnt) eine 2500er nur mit einer anderen Spule. 
Die Rarenium selbst passt in meinen Augen hervorragend zu dieser Rute.

Gruß Jan


----------



## merlin99 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

@All: Schon mal besten Dank für eure Meinungen bzw. Empfehlungen! Besonders Veit der mir u.a. diese Rute empfohlen hat #6

Dann lag ich mit meiner Rollenwahl zu dieser Rute ja garnicht so daneben. Nur mit der Größe halt. 
Wo liegt denn genau der Unterschied zwischen der 2500er un der 4000er-mal abgesehen von der Schnurfassung? 
Robustheit? 

Habe nen Shop gefunden der die Kombo bzw. Einzelkomponenten wie folgt anbietet:

Rute: Yasei Aspius für 128€
Rolle 4000er für 150€

Ich denke der Kurs ist ok-oder?

Gruß


----------



## Promachos (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Hallo!

Auch wenn du dich schon (fast) für eine Shimano-Rolle entschieden hast, solltest du dir die Daiwa Caldia 2500 ansehen: Auch aus optischen Gründen wäre das meine bevorzugte Kombination mit der Yasei; außerdem fallen Daiwa-Rollen meist etwas schwerer aus, so dass du nicht unbedingt ne 4000er Shimano brauchst.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## e!k (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Der Unterschied bei den Rollen Modellen (also 2500er und 4000er) liegt, wie du ja bereits sagtest im Schnurfassungsvermögen und in der größe der verwendeten Bauteile. 
Das Getriebe einer 4000er Rolle ist stabiler, da dickere und nicht ganz so filigrane Bauteile verwendet wurden. Gerade bei Gewässern, die viel mit Steinpackungen am Rand versehen sind wählen einige Angler eine 4000er da die Belastungen (je nach individueller Technik  ) für die Rolle bei einem Hänger recht hoch ist. 
Der Nachteil einer 4000er im Gegensatz zu einer 2500er ist im Grund genommen nur die Größe (falls das jemanden denn stört, da mir eine 2500er sogar zu klein wäre), der Preis und das Gewicht. Wobei letzteres sich bei einer kopflastigen Rute auch als eher vorteilhaft erweisen kann.


----------



## Buxte (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du keine 4000er Rollen zum Zandergufieren!
Wofür???
Wenn du vielleicht am Bodden, o. ä. auf Hecht gehen solltest würde ich zu einer 4000er greifen, aber für Zander reicht eine 2500/3000 völlig aus.

Vielleicht auch mal die Stradic ci4 anschauen, preislich, liegt die nicht weit weg von der Rarenium und hast passend zum Gufieren eine höhere Übersetzung, wodurch du wieder schneller eine straffe schnur hast.


----------



## Veit (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

E!k hat das meiste ja schon genannt. Mir gefällt die in der Regel stabilere Bauweise bei 4000er Rollen. Mir kommt es aber vorallem auf die größere Schnurfassung an. Da ich an vielen der Gewässer, wo ich auf Zander angle auch oft Welse jenseits der Metermarke als Beifang habe, bin ich froh drüber, wenn ein paar Meter mehr Schnur auf der Rolle sind.
Da die Durchmesserangaben der Geflochtenen meistens sowieso unrealistisch sind, hat man praktisch nicht viel mehr als 200 m Schnur auf der Rolle und das finde ich keineswegs zuviel. Ein kleine Unterfütterung Mono sollte sowieso immer sein, da sich eine reine Füllung aus Geflochtener bei großer Nässe oder Frost sonst auf der Spule drehen würde.


----------



## Buxte (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Ich habe auf einer 3000er Stradic Ci4, ca. 30m 0,25 Mono und darüber 220m 0,13 Power Pro.
|rolleyes


----------



## AngelDep (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Schau dir mal die Red Arc an! Die steht einer Twinpower nicht viel nach.


----------



## kaizr (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*



AngelDep schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Red Arc an! Die steht einer Twinpower nicht viel nach.


 
#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## xxxtside (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*



AngelDep schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Red Arc an! Die steht einer Twinpower nicht viel nach.


 
dacia logan steht einem audi a4 auch nicht viel nach |supergri

oh man - wat fürn vergleich....

@fredersteller - fische auf zetti auch 2500er shimanos!


----------



## welsfaenger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

naja, das man bei so einem Vorschlag gleich den Kopf vor die Wand hauen  muss kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Eine gute gepflegte Ryobis-Zauber  Series ist mit Sicherheit wirklich nicht viel schlechter als eine TP. So  riesig sind die Unterschiede nun wirklich nicht. Das man bei der RA  oder anderen aus dieser Serie öfters mal ein Montagmodell erwischt oder  die Serienschmierung durchaus zu wünschen lässt ist ja hinlänglich  bekannt, aber rein technisch (Laufverhalten, Wícklung, Bremse etc) sind  die Unterschiede gar nicht so riesig.
Der Hype der manchmal um Shimano gemacht wird ist mir tlw. sehr unveständlich, ich fische viele Rollen, auch diverse Shimanos und glaube mir, auch die kochen nur mit Wasser.


----------



## welsfaenger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

ja klar, weil außer auf 2500er Shimanos beißen ja auch keine Zetti !!
Oh man, was für Opfer der Marketingindustrie bzw. Markenblindheit.

Aber der Vergleich A4 Logan oist schon lustig. Zu einem Shimano Fanboy passt natürlich auch so´n Standard Yuppie Auto wie´n A4. Wobei die Zaubers würde ich eine wenig besser einschätzen als ein Dacia Logan. Dann müssten eine Exage ja ein uralter Lada Niva sein


----------



## kaizr (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Ich habe nie behauptet die Red Arc sei eine schlechte Rolle, aber mit einer TP kannste die nun wirklich nicht vergleichen.

Ryobi baut tolle solide Rollen und ist auch immer eine Überlegung wert, es ging rein um den Vergleich der angestellt worden ist.


----------



## welsfaenger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

ja, ok, aber so groß sind die Unterschiede nun auch nicht. Fische nun selbst ein paar teurere Shimanos, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin sind die unterschiede nicht so riesig wie man sie vermuten würde.
Habe zwar selbst keine RA aber diverse andere aus dieser Preisklasse (ca. 100 €). Der größte Unterschied ist das Laufverhalten, und da kann man mit guter Schmierung einiges rausholen. Schnurverlegung oder Bremse ist bei einer Aspire nicht besser als bei einer z.Bsp. ABU Sorön oder Ryobi Excia.
Einzig der Lauf ist eine Nummer besser.


----------



## kaizr (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Ja sicher, aber der Lauf ist für viele Kaufentscheidend. Ich fische an der Küste Cormoran Black Star 9pif und bin damit bestens zufrieden. Klar ist mir meine Twinpower lieber, aber die möchte ich nicht mit Salzwasser verheizen.

Im Punkt Preis/Leistung ist Shimano einfach schlecht. Da sollte immer zu anderen Alternativen gegriffen werden. Wer aber auf Laufverhalten usw. wert legt, ist mit Shimano, Daiwa usw. gut beraten.


----------



## welsfaenger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

sagen wir ed mal so, jede Rolle bietet das was man dafür bezahlt. Eine Shimano für 100 € ist vom Laufverhalten definitiv nicht besser als eine ABU Sorön für 100 € (sopgar eher schlechter). 
Der Lauf diverser Stradics die ich gesehen, wenn sie mal 1 bis 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, war sogar richtig übel.
Eine 200 € Rolle sollte natürlich auch vom Lauf besser sein als eine 100 € Rolle, egal welcher Hersteller. Darüber sind die Unterschiede marginal. Persönlich finde ich sogar das meine 2500er Aspire fast smoother läuft wie die 4000er Stella SFE.
Also wie man sieht, man kann sich auch vieles schön reden (aus diesem Grund habe ich mir die Stella zugelegt, nur weil ich eine haben wollte, jetzt weiß ich das die Unterschiede eher gering sind.)
Neulich hatte ich in einem Angelladen diverse hochwertige Rollen in der hand. Vom ersten subjektiven Gefühl lief eine Sorön STX60 mit am besten (besser sogar als meine ganzen ABU´s). Auch die deutliche teureren Daiwas waren da nicht besser.


----------



## merlin99 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Sympathie und Markentreue gehört auch dazu und beeinflusst sicherlich auch mal bei einer Entscheidung. 
Das man bei Shimano auch für den Namen bezahlt ist mir klar. Aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit gute Erfahrungen mit Shimano Rollen (auch beim Schaltwerk des Fahrrads) gemacht und daher ist meine persönliche Entscheidung auf Shimano gefallen. 

Ich habe nun die besagte Rute und die Rarenium als 4000er bestellt.

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Euch für die Tipp´s und Empfehlungen! #6

Nun muss die Kombo nur noch eintreffen und der 1. Mai kommen :q

Ich werde nach den ersten Praxis Erfahrungen und Eindrücken mal berichten.

Danke und Gruß Roland


----------



## welsfaenger (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Veit (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Ich hatte mal eine Twin Power FB, die ich mir als erhoffte Steigerung von einer Red Arc gekauft habe. Nach 2 Monaten hab ich das Teil wieder verkauft und bin wieder auf eine Arc umgestiegen, denn außer im Preis war kein Unterschied zwischen beiden Rollen für mich feststellbar. Die aktuelle Twin Power Fc finde ich besser gelungen. Aber ehrlichgesagt hat man selbst mit der nur in Punkto bessere Fettung, Schraubkurbel und langlebigerem Schnurlaufröllchen entscheidende Vorteile zu einer Arc. Hilft man bei dieser durch Nachfetten etwas nach, ist auch beim Laufverhalten kein nennenswerter Unterschied festzustellen. Von sowas wie Stradic und Technium mal ganz zu schweigen. Die waren bei einigen Kollegen meist nach 1 - 2 Jahren intensivem Fischen dahin, teils mit Getriebeschäden. Zugegebenermaßen macht ne Arc nach dieser Zeit auch keinen richtigen Spaß mehr, wenn sie hart rangenommen wurde, preislich ist sie dafür günstiger. Über die Rarenium hab ich teils gutes, teils aber auch ziemlich negatives gehört.

Ich bin selbst ein Shimano-Fan, meine Erfahrung ist aber dass man selbst bei Sonderangeboten tief in die Tasche greifen muss, wenn man was wirklich (konkurenzlos) gutes von dieser Firma haben will. In den günstigeren bis mittleren Preisklassen fährt man bei einigen anderen Herstellern keineswegs schlechter, dafür aber günstiger.


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Hab ne 3000er Stradic an der Rute. Sehr geil! 

4000er war mir irgendwie nix.


----------



## MicK89 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Hi

Ich werde mir auch die Yasei Aspius zulegen.

merlin99, darf ich mal fragen bei welchem shop du das Angebot für rund 130,00 € gefunden hast? Muss zurzeit etwas sparen und kann leider nicht alles in mein geliebtes Hobby investieren...
Da komm ich auch gleich zu meiner zweiten Frage, was haltet ihr denn von der Shimano Exage FC ( evt 2500er aber das wurde ja schon diskutiert) Würde die eurer Meinung nach dazu passen? Wie schon gesagt, muss leider etwas sparen.
Über andere Vorschläge die _ungefähr_ in dieser Preisklasse liegen würde ich mich auch freuen.

MfG micK


----------



## merlin99 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*



MicK89 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich werde mir auch die Yasei Aspius zulegen.
> 
> ...



Hi Mick,

habe ich hier bestellt:
http://www.nordfishing77.at/

Da gibt´s auch die Shimano Exage FC günstig.

Gruß


----------



## MicK89 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Top! Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Ich fieber dem 1. Mai auch schon wie ein verrückter entgegen


----------



## der_raubfisch (6. April 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

Hi,

bei Nordfishing77.at habe ich auch bestellt. 125 Euro geboten und bekommen. Die Rute war nach 3 Tagen da!

Grüße der_raubfisch


----------



## cHHristian (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rollenwahl für Yasei Aspius 2,7m?*

geht es hier um die rapfenversion oder um die zander version http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ZANDERPLEASURE30g&cName=Spinnruten-Steckruten
und welche eignet sich nun besser, bzw wo ist der unterschied?


----------

